# Using Excel with CRS and Yellow Shrimp?



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

Currently I am using Excel as my carbon source in my newly planted tank. I plan to introduce some cherries and yellows sometime in the next week or two. Have heard/read that using excel may cause shrimps to die off? Wondering if anyone has experience with the use of excel with CRS and/or yellow shrimps?

Here's the link to my tank build thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...1916-24-planted-rimless-w-waterfall-wall.html


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I believe you can use excel with dwarf shrimps, but DO NOT overdose the regular amount.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I use excel all the time and have never had any problems with shrimp. Just make sure not to have a huge over dose and you should be fine.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

im not familiar with excel but if it has no copper go for it...
as a sidenote you shouldn't keep cherries and yellow shrimp you'll degrade the yellow shrimps value when you end up with unsellable hybrids
here's a handy chart
http://planetinverts.com/Will These Shrimp Interbreed.html


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

All good to hear. We'll see, my shrimpies arrive tomorrow!


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

oops double post!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

I OD excel in RCS, CRS, and yellow tanks with no ill effects. I dont use more than twice the recommended amout or you might affect your babies or eggs.


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

all good to know


----------

